# Egg Cosy XXVII - For Mothering Sunday



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

*A Cosy for Mums everywhere*

Mothering Sunday started in Classical Greece with a festival dedicated to Rhea, Mother of the Gods, the early Christians dedicated the fourth Sunday of Lent to Mothers in honour of Mary, to-day it is celebrated on different dates around the globe. The UK sticks to the old calendar, so Mothering Sunday will fall on the 18th March this year. Most countries will celebrate Mother's Day on the second Sunday in May, the 13th this year; although in France it is the last Sunday in May, which will be the 27th.

I don't usually do floral motifs, but I thought a simple band loosely based on a campanula might be appropriate. It all depends on where in the world you live as to how much time you have to make it.

*Spring Flowers Egg Cosy*

*Materials:*
DK weight yarn in White, Green, Blue and Golden Yellow
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Yarn bobbins wound: 2 green, one blue and one yellow
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch

*Abbreviations:*
W: White
B: Blue
G: Green
Y: Yellow
K: Knit
P: Purl
K2tog: Knit the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*

_Twist yarn not in use when it is carried across back of work to avoid hanging loops._

With White yarn cast on 39 stitches.
Rows 1 and 3: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Row 5: W: K4, join Green yarn: K2, W: K11, join Blue yarn: K1, W: K3, B: K1, W: K11, join second ball of Green yarn: K2, W: K4
Row 6: W: P3, G: P2, W: P6, B: P4, W: P1, B: P2, W: P3, B: P2, W: P1, B: P4, W: P6, G: P2, W: P3
Row 7: W: K2, G: K2, W: K5, G: K1, B: K8, W: K3, B: K8, G: K1, W: K5, G: K2, W: K2
Row 8: G: P10, B: P7, W: P5, B: P7, G: P10
Row 9: W: K4, G: K2, W: K3, G: K1, B: K5, W: K9, B: K5, G: K1, W: K3, G: K2, W: K4
Row 10: W: P5, G: P2, W: P4, B: P4, W: P1, join Yellow yarn: P2, W: P3, Y: P2, W: P1, B: P4, W: P4, G: P2, W: P5
Row 11: W: K6, G: K2, W: K4, B: K4, W: K1, Y: K2, W: K1, Y: K2, W: K1, B: K4, W: K4, G: K2, W: K6
Row 12: W: P13, B: P3, W: P7, B: P3, W: P13
Row 13: W: K14, B: K2, W: K7, B: K2, W: K14
Row 14: W: P14, B: P1, W: P9, B: P1, W: P14
_Break all coloured yarns leaving 4-6" (10-15cms) to weave in and secure, continue to work in white only_
Row 15: Knit
Row 16: Purl
Row 17: (K1, K2tog) 13 times (26 stitches)
Row 18: Purl
Row 19: K2tog, (K1, K2tog) 8 times (17 stitches)
Row 20: Purl
Row 21: K2tog, (K1, K2tog) 5 times (11 stitches)
Row 22: Purl
Row 23: (K2tog) 5 times, K1 (6 stitches)
Row 24: Purl
Row 25: (K2tog) 3 times (3 stitches)
Break yarn and thread end through these 3 stitches and pull them tight.

*Finishing*
Stitch up sides taking care to align green stems and weave in ends.

I hope you have fun making this one.
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Looks cute, very spring like.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Looks cute, very spring like.


Thanks, I like the dusty blue, but since they also come in pink and mauve, the colour is up to you.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That is so pretty! Thanks for your latest creation.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Simply lovely,another winner.Thank-you Dave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks for this one Dave!! When I have completed my Easter cosies, be nice to make that one for my daughter , Mother's day here is the 2nd Sunday of May. Mid scarf at present to match no5 of my 6 beanies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thanks for this one Dave!! When I have completed my Easter cosies, be nice to make that one for my daughter , Mother's day here is the 2nd Sunday of May. Mid scarf at present to match no5 of my 6 beanies.


Thanks, I'm glad you like the design. It's quite an easy one, provided you take the time to wind the yarn bobbins, otherwise it gets to be a real tangle with all the colour changes; I know, I tried to cut corners knitting it up initially!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Simply lovely,another winner.Thank-you Dave.


My pleasure, I gave it to the lovely owner of my local yarn shop, she likes it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That is so pretty! Thanks for your latest creation.


Glad you like it, bet you never thught I could do flowers!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this, will have to make this for my Mom! Thank you Dave!! Has anyone told you how awesome you are today? Well, you are and so appreciated for all that you do, especially for those of us that enjoy all of your patterns and receipts on the TP. Thanks again!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Dave. I'll try doing one of these in between my WIP's.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love this, will have to make this for my Mom! Thank you Dave!! Has anyone told you how awesome you are today? Well, you are and so appreciated for all that you do, especially for those of us that enjoy all of your patterns and receipts on the TP. Thanks again!!


You're too kind! I'm really pleased you like this little design, I enjoyed making it and am happy to share.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the pattern Dave. I'll try doing one of these in between my WIP's.


It's quite a quick one to make, you'll have it made in a couple of hours.

Dave


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

I love this little design and the colours. I would love to use this for Spring napkin rings....Hope you don't mind the plagerizing! I have napkins and place mats and water glasses with these colors. Thanks. Paunie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Paunie said:


> I love this little design and the colours. I would love to use this for Spring napkin rings....Hope you don't mind the plagerizing! I have napkins and place mats and water glasses with these colors. Thanks. Paunie


Please go ahead, all my motifs are transferrable, it could be used on all kinds of things, as a border on jumpers, or perhaps in a chunky cotton as a curtain tie-back. Anything I post is a starting point, I just happen to have a thing about soft-boiled eggs for breakfast and make lots of egg cosies!

Dave


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> *A Cosy for Mums everywhere*
> 
> Mothering Sunday started in Classical Greece with a festival dedicated to Rhea, Mother of the Gods, the early Christians dedicated the fourth Sunday of Lent to Mothers in honour of Mary, to-day it is celebrated on different dates around the globe. The UK sticks to the old calendar, so Mothering Sunday will fall on the 18th March this year. Most countries will celebrate Mother's Day on the second Sunday in May, the 13th this year; although in France it is the last Sunday in May, which will be the 27th.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave, I love this one, although all your egg cozies are pretty nice. I will make a few for the chocolate eggs for Easter. Sadly my family doesn't eat boiled eggs for breakfast, and I don't make them just for me but every one likes chocolate.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > *A Cosy for Mums everywhere*
> ...


Thanks, I thought it was about time I did something 'pretty' and Mothering Sunday gives me the perfect excuse. I give my fiends an egg cup and cosy with a little chocolate egg iside as a present. I think it's much more personal than a fancy cardboard box.

Hope your friends like them.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Sweet design, and sweet thought. Well done.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > redriet60 said:
> ...


Glad you like my latest design, I can do pretty designs, just don't get many opportunities. I hope you'll make this one, it really does work in a variety of colors.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This is just what I needed..... Thank you.... There is a wonderful school teacher here who has had both of my GD's in her class at various times. her daughter is also on some of the same sorts teams as GD#2. Every year she and her mother and daughter host an absolutely wonderful Mother's Day brunch and I mean they pull out all the stops.... This year, my 90 yr. old mother (actually 91 on the 15th of May) will be able to attend with the rest of us. Four generations.... I saw this lady and her mother at a game this past Saturday and it made me start thinking about what I could do for a little hostess gift. Doing these in different colors for each one with a chocolate egg and cup might be just the right thing.. Now, if I can just find some nice plain white cups...... Tuesday Morning here I come.... Wonderful, Dave. As always....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This is just what I needed..... Thank you.... There is a wonderful school teacher her who has had both of my GD's in her class at various times. her daughter is also on some of the same sorts teams as GD#2. Every year she and her mother and daughter host an absolutely wonderful Mother's Day brunch and I mean they pull out all the stops.... This year, my 90 yr. old (actually 91 on the 15th of May) will be able to attend with the rest of us. Four generations.... I saw this lady and her mother at a game this past Saturday and it made me start thinking about what I could do for a little hostess gift. Doing these in different colors for each one with a chocolate egg and cup might be just the right thing.. Now, if I can just find some nice plain white cups...... Tuesday Morning here I come.... Wonderful, Dave. As always....


Thanks Jynx, I'm so glad you like it. I'm sure the ladies will appreciate your thoughtfulness, it's what I give my friends for Easter and they are always well-received. I'd go for nice delicate dusty colours, they seem to work best with this design. If you can't find any egg cups you like, sturdy little shot glasses double as egg cups, I've had to resort to them in several hotels I've stayed in, maybe you could add a miniature of their favourite tipple!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > This is just what I needed..... Thank you.... There is a wonderful school teacher her who has had both of my GD's in her class at various times. her daughter is also on some of the same sorts teams as GD#2. Every year she and her mother and daughter host an absolutely wonderful Mother's Day brunch and I mean they pull out all the stops.... This year, my 90 yr. old (actually 91 on the 15th of May) will be able to attend with the rest of us. Four generations.... I saw this lady and her mother at a game this past Saturday and it made me start thinking about what I could do for a little hostess gift. Doing these in different colors for each one with a chocolate egg and cup might be just the right thing.. Now, if I can just find some nice plain white cups...... Tuesday Morning here I come.... Wonderful, Dave. As always....
> ...


Actually, there will be some tippling going on at brunch.... Mostly of the Champagne variety. You do give me another idea though. We are in Texas and there is an abundance of Mexican pottery available. The little shot glasses that are made for Tequila Shooters would be an interesting alternative..... Not to leave the young lady out, I could include your youth friendly recipe for lime sherbet Margaritas........ Or fill the holder with special Margarita flavored jelly beans...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I've never seen Margarita flavoured jelly beans, I must pop into one of the speciality confectioners in London on my way to the uni to-day. As Oscar Wilde said, "I can resist anything, except temptation"!

Dave


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Dave

Just the flowers I needed for a duplicate stitch project I have been putting off because I couldn't decide what to stitch.

Linda


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

What a lovely pattern Dave! So thoughful of you to make one for Mothers Day.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> *A Cosy for Mums everywhere*
> 
> Mothering Sunday started in Classical Greece with a festival dedicated to Rhea, Mother of the Gods, the early Christians dedicated the fourth Sunday of Lent to Mothers in honour of Mary, to-day it is celebrated on different dates around the globe. The UK sticks to the old calendar, so Mothering Sunday will fall on the 18th March this year. Most countries will celebrate Mother's Day on the second Sunday in May, the 13th this year; although in France it is the last Sunday in May, which will be the 27th.
> 
> ...


This is pretty! Will be making this one. Thank you very much.

CharleneM


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Yet another spectacular winner! Thanks once again for sharing your talents; you are so generous!!! This one is very simply elegant and perfect for the season no matter the country of our roots, no pun intended. Thank you, Dave, for another impressive creation!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I think this is the best one so far, Dave. I am going to make this one very soon. Edith M


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Fireball Dave, forever the creator. You are the best my knowledgeable friend. Enjoy your day.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

That is really cute Dave as always. 
Thank you for the history behind Mother's Day. In Canada it is the same day as in the US, May 13. When my mother was still alive in England she got to have 2 Mother's days as my sisters live there.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dave-Thanks so much for the pattern. This is so cute!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for this one Dave!! When I have completed my Easter cosies, be nice to make that one for my daughter , Mother's day here is the 2nd Sunday of May. Mid scarf at present to match no5 of my 6 beanies.
> ...


You're so generous, Dave. Thanks very much. This is my favorite so far. I plan to make a set of these in different color flowers.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments, they're greatly appreciated. I'm glad you like the design and I hope you'll enjoy making it for someone special. I'm sure you'll find lots of other uses for the little motif.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Linday said:


> Dave
> 
> Just the flowers I needed for a duplicate stitch project I have been putting off because I couldn't decide what to stitch.
> 
> Linda


Glad I've helped, it should work well using duplicate stitch.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


My pleasure, I'm glad it works for you. A set all in different shades and hues would look really good on a Spring breakfast table, just like a country garden!

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My twin sons were born on Mothers Day in 1966. What a great gift that was! Edith M


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Very sweet motive, Dave. Thanx for sharing. Wished I'd live next door to you, so I could 'brain storm' patterns with you, LOL 

Ingrid


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is so cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Now Dave...I think this time you have outdone your own work...this is my very favorite.
Thanks again for your beautiful creations.

Hugs,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> *A Cosy for Mums everywhere*
> 
> Mothering Sunday started in Classical Greece with a festival dedicated to Rhea, Mother of the Gods, the early Christians dedicated the fourth Sunday of Lent to Mothers in honour of Mary, to-day it is celebrated on different dates around the globe. The UK sticks to the old calendar, so Mothering Sunday will fall on the 18th March this year. Most countries will celebrate Mother's Day on the second Sunday in May, the 13th this year; although in France it is the last Sunday in May, which will be the 27th.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> My twin sons were born on Mothers Day in 1966. What a great gift that was! Edith M


I'm you've enjoyed a good many combined celebrations over the years, I hope this one will be special too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Very sweet motive, Dave. Thanx for sharing. Wished I'd live next door to you, so I could 'brain storm' patterns with you, LOL
> 
> Ingrid


Thanks, the advice would be the same: tilt your head a bit and let everything go blurry, then get it down on graph paper before you forget what you saw!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

yona said:


> That is so cute, thanks for sharing.


Glad you like it, hope you have fun making them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Now Dave...I think this time you have outdone your own work...this is my very favorite.
> Thanks again for your beautiful creations.
> 
> Hugs,
> ...


Thanks Camilla, my designs tend to be either masculine or gender neutral, so it was high time I came up with something pretty and feminine. I'm so glad you like this design, I'm working on another floral motif for Spring.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooh I cannot wait..
Hubby and I often have soft boiled eggs..and your egg cosys are the perfect fit.
All things aside..it takes a great heart like yours and talent to come up with these wonderful designs.

I am thinking about the menu for Easter dinner..maybe a leg of lamb...stuffed with garlic cloves ..mint jelly and creamed new potatoes and peas? maybe?.I used to make an Easter Bunny cut out cake for grands when they were little..

But for now I have to get St. Paddys Day dinner menu done..I love to do menus....Corned beef, cabbage and veggies of course..served with Soda Bread..and coconut cake...
Sound yummie? lol I do love to cook..almost as much as knitting and crocheting lol



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Now Dave...I think this time you have outdone your own work...this is my very favorite.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Oooh I cannot wait..
> Hubby and I often have soft boiled eggs..and your egg cosys are the perfect fit.
> All things aside..it takes a great heart like yours and talent to come up with these wonderful designs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Camilla, they're just little whimsical thngs, but I like to doodle and knitting is a sharing thing.

Lamb is traditional at Easter in the UK too, I like to cook a herb-crusted shoulder of lamb, you can use the same method for a best end joint, or rack of lamb as it's also known.

*Herb Crusted Lamb*

Trim away the excess fat and rub the joint over with a little garlic butter, place it in a roasting tin with a few sprigs of rosemary 'wrong-side up'. About 30 minutes before the cooking time for that size of joint is up, take it out of the oven, turn the joint and cover the top with a herb crust, then return it to the oven for 40 minutes to finish cooking. The herb mix I use is:

4 oz (115g) fresh breadcrumbs
clove garlic, finely chopped
2 sprigs rosemary, roughly chopped
2 sprigs fresh thyme, roughly chopped
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 oz (55g) cheese, grated (red leicester and mature cheddar work best)
1 large egg, lightly beaten with 1 tbs (15ml) milk

Mix together the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning, stir in the cheese and distribute evenly, add the beaten egg to make a stiff sticky mixture. If you're using dried herbs, you'll need about one tablespoon of each, add them to the milk, stir well and allow them to rehydrate for ten to fifteen minutes before combining with the egg.

Very easy to do and it presents well at the table for carving.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh ..Dave...thank you so much...I will definately use this next time I do a rack of lamb...sounds devine..already printed it lol
Now for the Leg of Lamb..After making many slits for garlic cloves...I do a rosemary olive oil rub...always get compliments...sometimes I put potatoes, carrots and celery to roast around the leg..don't forget the mint jelly...yummie huh..
Another little tip...after the leg is almost done (after a few meals from leg) ..some meat on it..and other meat from leg I cut off...I make a divine Irish Stew after cooking the leg again until all the yummies come off bone...my maternal Grandmothers recipe..
Geez...I love this forum for all the sharing..even recipes.

Thanks again Dave,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh I cannot wait..
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The next design in the series is a bit of fun ad hocism, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65006-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Great design Dave, I love the spring time colors. You do such a wonderful job!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Great design Dave, I love the spring time colors. You do such a wonderful job!!!


Thank you, it's really easy to make and wonderfully economical as a bonus!

Dave


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is so cute and a pattern a beginner like myself might try


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Deb55 said:


> This is so cute and a pattern a beginner like myself might try


I'm glad you like it, motifs are a great way to practice colour-work. The important thing is to use bobbins for the detail colours, these stop tangles, also to catch the yarn not in use every two stitches as it is carried across the back of the work. I'm sure you'll find it's quite easy if you take it slowly.

You might also like my _Three Little Fishes_ design, which is very simple and also includes setting beads, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11818-1.html

Good luck
Dave


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern Dave, unfortunately I have no mother or MIL but EASTER is nearly upon us so I have time to get a couple done for the godchildren. May also nab the pattern and turn it to use on the KM.....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

roamin in the gloamin said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern Dave, unfortunately I have no mother or MIL but EASTER is nearly upon us so I have time to get a couple done for the godchildren. May also nab the pattern and turn it to use on the KM.....


The motif has a Spring-like feel to it, so it will be perfect for an Easter table. If you're rotating the design by 90deg, you might want to add an extra row to the body of the flowers and to the leaves to maintain their proportions. Feel free to ply around and adjust it for your applications,

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Oh ..Dave...thank you so much...I will definately use this next time I do a rack of lamb...sounds devine..already printed it lol
> 
> Thank you Dave!
> marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ..Dave...thank you so much...I will definately use this next time I do a rack of lamb...sounds devine..already printed it lol
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave,
Lamb is almost cost prohibitive here in the states right now. Sometimes we get some frozen Australian lamb that isn't too pricey but we generally have to wait until near Easter to buy one from a local farmer and have it prepared for roasting for us. I would like to get some extra legs of lamb from the farmer this year too .My husband and youngest son get out there and do the whole spit thing on Easter. I have left this up to them alone since several years ago they had me sitting in the back seat of the pick up truck with the dead lamb as my companion while traipsing through the countryside back to our home. 

I hope your meal was as delicious as it sounds! 
marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave,
> Lamb is almost cost prohibitive here in the states right now. Sometimes we get some frozen Australian lamb that isn't too pricey but we generally have to wait until near Easter to buy one from a local farmer and have it prepared for roasting for us. I would like to get some extra legs of lamb from the farmer this year too .My husband and youngest son get out there and do the whole spit thing on Easter. I have left this up to them alone since several years ago they had me sitting in the back seat of the pick up truck with the dead lamb as my companion while traipsing through the countryside back to our home.
> 
> I hope your meal was as delicious as it sounds!
> marilyn


Lamb is pretty expensive here too, but we do get some really good frozen New Zealand lanb and that roasts beautifully. The shoulder we had yesterday was delicious and the herb crust really works.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, for making an exception on the "no flowers" rule. This one is precious and my favorite color - blue.

Do you ever rest?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thanks, Dave, for making an exception on the "no flowers" rule. This one is precious and my favorite color - blue.
> 
> Do you ever rest?


I'm glad you like this design, I'm pleased with how it turned out.

Rest? What's that?

Dave


----------

